# Anyone use Alpacas for guards????



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I know that Llamas are the preferred choice for guard animals but I have an opportunity to purchase a 2 year old female alpaca that has been used as a guard and apparently is pretty good at it. She alerts all the other animals and is always one duty. She sounds like just what I am looking for except that she is an alpaca instead of a llama. She is pretty tame, halter broke, and is good with other livestock. Healthy, UTD on shots. What do you guys think??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Alpacas don't have the weight to stomp and do serious damage. But if you are just looking for them to alert, it would probably work.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes I have that the alpacas are too small to do the job but she sounds like she is experienced, if its reasonable why not give her a try (you could always add a llama in later...)...


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

I have an Alpaca farm down the road from me. They have Llama and LGD's to protect them, otherwise they lose the Alpacas to Coyotes. I'm not sure I would want an animal protecting my goats that needs protection itself...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Mine kicked me once......if you were to ask me back then I would say yeah those suckers could take a bear down lol. 
I have also heard they need llamas to protect them. 
But to be serious I really dont see them being able to take out a dog or pack of coyotes. Also if you want something to guard your animals I would pick a animal that didn't need to be sheared and hoof trim and teeth done and don't kick like a mule!!! I wish I knew what I was getting into before I got mine


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks guys, these are all good points. I do not wish to add a dog as a guard so that is why I was thinking llama or alpaca. I will seriously think about it before doing anything.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I think a llama would make a better guard than the alpaca. If you buy one from a reputable breeder that sells guard animals you should be able to get one that is easy to handle and has had everything done to it before.

Just as a warning, llamas make some freaky noises lol sometimes they sound almost prehistoric


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Alpacas make freak noises too!!! And I just can't figure those critters out lol.
I understand about the dog. I would love to get one but am concerned about it and my working dogs. I'm not in total need of a guard animal to start with but when these alpacas came threw the sale I jumped on them.....I figured why not something is better then nothing. If you do end up getting a alpaca I would only get one. I got 2 and I might be because its a boy and a girl but they looooove each other. They like the goats just fine and hang with them but they want each other. I basically gave upon them living with the goats and now they have their own pen with my bottle baby calf. I also ddon't know if its just mine or not but my girl is a royal b**** the boy is a love bug and even lays down for my kids to pet. Again if you decide to go for it I would just look into if all girls are such normal brats


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If an animal doesn't show guarding tendencies, they aren't going to hang around what you want them to guard. That is why it is so critical to make sure they actually guard 

Alpacas are not friendly animals like goats. They are curious but standoffish. Trying to make them friendly usually doesn't work out. 

I would also be very careful of that friendly male. If he is intact, once he hits 3 years old, he can turn very aggressive. So I would be very careful about loving on him.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^^ good to know about the boy he's almost 2 right now. I'll stop letting the kids love on him


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

You can have him gelded and he should stay nice a friendly. Just won't get any baby alpacas


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Hhhmmm. Someone correct me if I am wrong here.... but alpacas are not aggressive in any way by nature.... yes they are good at deterring humans with their spit & kick when they feel threatened, but they will run and panic when faced with a 4-legged threat. That's why uo frequently see llamas and/or donkeys in w-an alpaca herd, w-an lgd guarding the perimeter.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Just an update. I have decided not to get the alpaca. I went to town but decided not to go look at the alpaca, least I be tempted to get her anyway. After several comments and the research I did, I can see that realisticly the alpaca is not what I am looking for to meet my needs. So for the time being, I will hold off on getting anything til next spring. Thanks for all the tips and thoughts. I appreciate it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would hate for you to get something and then be very disappointed. Glad you were able to research it first.

I did own an alpaca that didn't like anything in her field. She would chase anything out of the field that wasn't supposed to be there which wasn't much more than rabbits and barn cats. But she just wasn't large enough to do any damage to anything larger than a cat. So I never felt I could truly call her a guard.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks Karen, I think the people I talked to were very disappointed that I didn't take her. They knew my situation and knew she would have gone to a good home, but I really didn't want to get just another pet, although I am sure she would have been a wonderful pet.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

She would have been an awesome pet... and I think the current owners knew she would have a 'forever home' with you... but if it's not what you need, leAve it where it is.... so it doesn't become your problem but not of any help...


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks Karen and MissMM.


----------



## farmgirl1211 (Oct 21, 2013)

Little Bit; my guard dog; guards the herd of goats... She does a great job; I have no problem with her.


----------



## gbtcountry (Oct 23, 2013)

Alpacas are not aggressive. They would be as much of a prey animals as goats,sheep and chickens. Donkeys, llamas, great pyr. Dog or a shepherd dog( I have Aussie shepherds and border/Aussie cross in training) I hope this helped.


----------

